# How many posts....



## SgtFatknacker (Apr 6, 2014)

....before I can have a look in the for sale section......need goodies !!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Hoggy.


----------



## SgtFatknacker (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy, I just tried again, and I'm in !

Just joined up as well though


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My next post going to be, when did you last try.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

